# Best age to spay?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

My Hav is now 4 months old and the vet is telling me to spay her within the next two months. I've read things that suggest letting a dog go through the first estrus cycle or waiting as long as possible etc. allows their hormones to develop more naturally.

What is the current thinking here? What is the best age or what are the pros and cons of earlier vs. later?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My vet said that 6 mos was ideal, but he also wanted her to weigh 6#. Because she was small, the procedure was delayed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like six months for a good rule of thumb. It is also a good time to remove any baby teeth that may have been retained.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I waited too long...*

At only seven months, Daisy had her first cycle! Since she had been around intact dogs I was scared for her! She was spayed a month after the cycle, but she did develop little teets.

I had no idea it would come so fast. I wish I had done it at six months...the boys were really bugging her even though she hadn't started yet. She still isn't a fan of other dogs other than Riki because of this I think.


----------

